# Panel PC 477B Embedded Xp + WinCC flexible 2008



## eYe (3 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Tagen ein Problem mein Panel PC 477B vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen und erhoffe mir nun von euch den entscheidenden Tipp.

*Aufbau:*

1x Panel PC 477B mit Windows Embedded inklusive WinCC Flexible 2008 Runtime (6ES7675-1CX01-0CC0)
Das SP1 ist zwar nicht vorinstalliert aber immerhin auf DVD mitgeliefert und von mir installiert.

1x 315-2 PN/DP (6ES7 315-2EH13-0AB0)

Die Geräte sind über Ethernet verbunden.

*Vorgeschichte:*

Habe den Panel PC ausgepackt, die CF Karte eingesteckt und das System gestartet. Dann richtet sich das Sytem selbst ein und der PC startet neu.
Nach dem Neustart habe ich das SP1 für WinCC Flex 2008 installiert und neu gestartet.
Dann die Runtime auf den PC kopiert und diese gestartet, welche auch ohne Probleme lief und die Kommunikation aufgebaut hat.

*Problem:*

Sobald ich die Runtime in den Autostart packe, kommt beim ersten Neustart die Fehlermeldung "SIMATIC WinCC Flex 2008 hat ein Problem mit ALM festgestellt..:"
Wenn ich die Runtime nun beende kommt eine Windows Fehlermeldung "HMI RTm has encountered a problem and needs to close..."
Wenn ich nun die Runtime noch einmal starte komt keinerlei Fehlermeldung mehr, aber die Kommunikation wird auch nicht mehr aufgebaut.
Gleiches passiert nach einem Neustart.
*
Lösungsversuche:*

- Upgrade von ALM V4.0 auf ALM V4.0 SP2 --> Keine Besserung
- Downgrade auf ALM V3.0 Sp1 --> Keine Besserung

*Fehlereingrenzung:*

- Wenn ich die Verknüpfung der Runtime aus dem Autostart nehme und die Runtime von Hand starte, läuft alles einwandfrei. Allerdings kann ich die Runtime erst ca 3min nach dem booten öffnen. Wenn ich es eher probiere kommt die Fehlermeldung das der ALM Dienst nicht gestartet ist. (Steht unter Dienste auf Automatisch)


*Fragen:*

- Kennt irgendjemand dieses Problem und weiß rat?
- Warum braucht der ALM Dienst so verdammt lange um zu starten? (Bei unseren vorherigen Industrie PCs hat die verknüpfung im Autostart reibungslos funktioniert. War allerdings auch WinCC Flex 2005)
- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Ganze zu beschleunigen?
- Kann man im Notfall sonst irgendwie einstellen, dass die Runtime immer erst gestartet wird wenn der ALM Dienst fertig gestartet ist?


*Kommentar:*

Ich könnte wirklich kotzen, da überrede ich den Chef die teuren Siemens Panels zu kaufen weil diese doch bestimmt soviel hochwertiger verarbeitet und schon fertig parametriert sind.
Und was habe ich davon, nicht das ich nach wie vor keine fertig installierte Software auf dem Gerät habe (SP installieren), nein nun habe ich auch noch so eine scheiße am Hals. Das ist doch wirklich kein Zustand, wie kann man sowas nur verkaufen!!! :sb6:
Bei XP embedded habe ich an eine schlanke, schnellere und stabilerer Version vom XP Prof. gedacht. In Wahrheit ist es wohl eher das Gegenteil...


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2009)

Kenne zwar das Problem nicht in dieser Konstellation aber bei vielen anderen.
Hört sich so an, als wenn der ALM noch nicht gestartet wurde, aber schon die Runtime.
Versuche ersteinmal in der Registry erst den ALM, und als letztes die Runtime zu laden.
Wenn das nicht geht zerzögere den Start der Runtime mit z.B. 
einem Programm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2009)

Hallo eYe,
die Probleme die du da beschreibst kenne ich nicht, bis auf das 
mit dem SP1, das hat bei mir aber noch nicht zu störungen geführt.
Normal ist es so Karte rein, booten, System auswählen und bei Touch
gegebenenfalls Kallibrieren.

Versuch doch einmal das Image was beiliegt draufzuspielen, aber vergess
nicht vorher die Licensen zu sichern.

Vielleicht hast du nur einfach ein Montag's Gerät erwischt.

gruß helmut


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2009)

@Jabba

Habe nun eine Batchdatei in den Autostart eingefügt welche den Start der Runtime um 60s verzögert, damit klappt es.

```
@ECHO OFF
SLEEP 60
START D:\Runtime.fwx
```

Allerdings finde ich den Zustand traurig, erstens dauert es viel zu lange und zweitens hat es ja sonst auch ohne geklappt.


@Helmut

Startest du deine Runtime auch über Autostart, oder anders?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2009)

nein, ich starte nicht die Runtime sondern den Runtime Loader über
die Autostart. Wo du auch mal schauen mußt ist der Komponenten
Konfigurator, ob da alles richtíg ist. Wenn versucht wird eine Komponete
zu laden die nicht richtig arbeiten will, dauert es auch ein wenig länger.

Aber das alles dürfte nicht passieren, die Systeme sind wirklich ein-
schaltfertig, da scheint etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Ich würde es  wirklich noch einmal mit dem Image versuchen, das
geht relativ fix.


----------

